# First Post on SR20Forums..



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Made my first appearance on the SR20 forums today. Posted some pics of my car and what not. I know a lot of you guys are members of that site also. If you want, stop by and check out my first thread and give me a nice reply  http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=68675

:newbie:


----------

